# Thermostats 64 GTO



## Theda Pretsell (Jun 26, 2018)

Do you need to remove the water pump to change the thermostat ?


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Theda Pretsell said:


> Do you need to remove the water pump to change the thermostat ?


No it is between the intake manifold and the water neck / thermostat housing (this is what it looks like https://www.ebay.com/itm/1964-70-Po...t-Housing-Water-Neck-GM-9779072-/271410512426).

Drain your radiator fluid entirely or enough that the level is below the thermostat, remove the upper radiator hose, remove the thermostat housing, and replace the thermostat. You may want to use silicone around the edge to help seal....


----------



## Theda Pretsell (Jun 26, 2018)

Thanks for the info but my car is a 389 tri powered intake


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Theda Pretsell said:


> Thanks for the info but my car is a 389 tri powered intake


What does your 1964 Service Manual say on how to remove it?


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Theda Pretsell said:


> Thanks for the info but my car is a 389 tri powered intake


Not sure your point.....I just showed you a thermostat housing so you could understand where the thermostat was located on your car. Based upon your initial question, it appears you are unsure of where / how to replace a thermostat (since it is not located near/with the pump).....

Here is a picture of a 64 GTO tri power thermostat housing https://www.opgi.com/gto/GTH0010/


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Why would you want to remove the water pump to replace the thermostat? That's like removing the headlamps to replace the tail lamp bulbs. Makes no sense at all. Both the 3x2 and 4v T-stat housings are easy to remove by undoing the two bolts that hold them in place. Ten minute job.


----------

